# Hurrah Me!



## wafflycat (20 Dec 2007)

I am chuffed with myself. Got weighed this evening. Total weight loss since mid-Feb 07 now standing at 81lbs. I'll be at goal early in the new year! Hurrah Me!

Normal service will now be resumed.


----------



## mickle (20 Dec 2007)

Well done skinny malinky!


----------



## ash68 (20 Dec 2007)

well done wafflycat that's some achievment. Bet you feel great.


----------



## Crackle (20 Dec 2007)

Having already expressed my admiration at your weight loss on a previous thread, I find my mind turning to other questions concerning the practicalities of said weight loss. This has no doubt been inspired by various programs of recent release, like 10 Years Younger etc...

Now you don't have to answer this, in fact I would understand if you PM'd the mods to have me banned or simply stuck me on your ignore list..... 

But will you now require a tummy and arm tuck as a future birthday present?

We could start a whip round or a sponsored cycle ride 







OK, OK, I'm leaving, stop pushing........


----------



## Cathryn (20 Dec 2007)

Flippin' Henry, well done. What an amazing achievement!! You deserve some new skinny jeans!!

Congrats.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (21 Dec 2007)

Bloody excellent!!

feels good doesn't it?!

...


----------



## shooter560 (21 Dec 2007)

Great news, very well done 

Hope to see you on the Norfolk roads once the weather warms a little, though I guess all I'll see is a fly-by


----------



## col (21 Dec 2007)

Those results are something to be proud of,well done.


----------



## wafflycat (21 Dec 2007)

Thanks guys. 

The plan to lose weight was entirely vanity combined with the fact that even though I didn't have any health problems associated with obesity (much to the chagrin of my GP who couldn't get his head around the fact the fat person in front of him had normal blood pressure, normal cholesterol, normal blood sugar etc., etc and this person exercised as she did long bike rides..), I was concious of the fact that I may not always have that luck. 

As for flabby bits, I am remarkably pleased with my lack of hugely flabby bits. Again, that's something I'd seen happen to a lot of others who had lost a *lot* of weight. The fact I'm not too bad in the flabby department I put down to cycling. I'm certain the cycling has helped to keep the development of flabby bits to a minimum. That combined with the fact that I haven't been *on a diet* as I have not starved, or gone without anything. I've been eating huge quantities of food - just huge quantites of the very healthy stuff with the odd treat thrown in. I reckon eating very, very healthily has helped my bod adjust quite well. Supermodel I'm not and have no desire to be, but I am in reasonable condition for a matron of the parish. Certainly my nearest & dearest has no complaints and that's fine by me  Indeed my nearest & dearest constantly expresses his admiration and it's rather fun 

The really hard work for me will start when I reach goal - getting into the mental frame of mind to keep the excess weight off and stay within a healthy weight range for the long term.


----------



## wafflycat (21 Dec 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> feels good doesn't it?!
> 
> ...



It does indeed.


----------



## BentMikey (21 Dec 2007)

Woooohoooo Waffles, that's really great news!


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2007)

Congratulations on your success. For me cycling hasn't provided me with a great weight loss (I think weight has transformed from fat to muscle), but I think it definately has helped with toning.

A question I've been pondering is which muscle groups are improved by cycling...? legs obviously ... but I think I've seen improvement in my backside, tummy muscles (they still have a layer of fat on top), and upper arm (the one that sticks out when you bend your arm) - not sure how to work on the one on the opposite side of the bone. And I had a cholesterol test yesterday so we will see what that is like - never had one before but there seems to be a family trend to high cholesterol.

Will you allow yourself a day off on Christmas? from strictly following your normal food?


----------



## wafflycat (21 Dec 2007)

summerdays said:


> Congratulations on your success. For me cycling hasn't provided me with a great weight loss (I think weight has transformed from fat to muscle), but I think it definately has helped with toning.



Oh cycling didn't result in weight loss for me - as I cycled a lot even when I was hugely overweight. But yes, it has definitely helped with toning. I know this as old clothes I can get into now (I have some from years ago), the last time I wore them I was a stone lighter than I am at present - but I didn't exercise as much then - so I'm definitely more toned than I was.





> Will you allow yourself a day off on Christmas? from strictly following your normal food?



No, I will not be having a day off, as I don't diet  I'll be having a *proper* Christmas lunch, but I'll be making sure the meat is lean and I pig-out on lots of veggies. I shall be eating vast quantities of brussels sprouts, green beans, carrots, broccoli, swede and roasted butternut squash. I'll watch the amount of roast potatoes & parsnips though as they are starchy veggies. I shall be well-fed with normal food!


----------



## Dayvo (21 Dec 2007)

Top drawer, Waffly! 

Have you any 'before and after' pictures?  otherwise just post some 'after' ones!


----------



## magnatom (21 Dec 2007)

That's very impressive weight loss! Well done!

I fear that I am going the other way, no more mars bar ice-creams for me


----------



## wafflycat (21 Dec 2007)

Dayvo said:


> Top drawer, Waffly!
> 
> Have you any 'before and after' pictures?  otherwise just post some 'after' ones!




Alas I have plenty of 'before' ones. 
My current avatar is me as is now.


----------



## trio25 (21 Dec 2007)

You are an inspiration. that is an amazing weight loss and you've done it the healthy way!


----------



## Twenty Inch (21 Dec 2007)

Well done Waffly!

Unfortunately, 6 weeks of travelling for work, no exercise, and chest infections, have left me heavy, bloated and lethargic. But I'll get back on top of it again, keeping you and BTFB firmly in mind as examples.

Happy Christmas!


----------



## wafflycat (21 Dec 2007)

Ta, guys. 20", when you're well, stick to healthy eating & you'll soon get back on top of it. I weigh it - write in my food diary - then eat it.


----------



## Pete (22 Dec 2007)

Congrats on a job well done! _(*still trying to convert that to Kg, sorry folks I think all metric now*)_ ..... ahem looks like about 37Kg, wow! 



wafflycat said:


> I'll be having a *proper* Christmas lunch, but I'll be making sure the meat is lean and I pig-out on lots of veggies. I shall be eating vast quantities of brussels sprouts, green beans, carrots, broccoli, swede and roasted butternut squash. I'll watch the amount of roast potatoes & parsnips though as they are starchy veggies. I shall be well-fed with normal food!


That sounds like a splendid idea and what I may well be guzzling myself (meat aside) ... interesting that you're allowed unlimited swede and squash whilst being told, take it easy on parsnips. Ah well, I suppose it's all worked out and budgeted for. Do you have to weigh _everything_?


----------



## wafflycat (22 Dec 2007)

Pete said:


> That sounds like a splendid idea and what I may well be guzzling myself (meat aside) ... interesting that you're allowed unlimited swede and squash whilst being told, take it easy on parsnips. Ah well, I suppose it's all worked out and budgeted for. Do you have to weigh _everything_?



It's simple Pete. Non-starchy veggies are so low in calories, they are deemed a freebie. Some veggies, such as parsnips or potatoes are higher in calories, due to their carbohydrate content, so they can and do rack up the calorie intake if not careful. Everything except non-starchy veggies are weighed. You may roll your eyes, but it works.


----------



## Noodley (23 Dec 2007)

Well done wafflycat.


----------



## wafflycat (23 Dec 2007)

Thanks, Noodley-one


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Dec 2007)

<claps hands enthusiastically> well done waffles! i don't really get lb/oz but it still sounds a fine achievement. 

actually, could well done waffles undo all the good work if one has too many?


----------



## andygates (25 Dec 2007)

...and now you have an excuse for more bike kit! Yay!


----------



## gbb (26 Dec 2007)

wafflycat said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> The plan to lose weight was entirely vanity combined with the fact that even though I didn't have any health problems associated with obesity (much to the chagrin of my GP who couldn't get his head around the fact the fat person in front of him had normal blood pressure, normal cholesterol, normal blood sugar etc., etc and this person exercised as she did long bike rides..), I was concious of the fact that I may not always have that luck.
> 
> ...



I can vouch for this Waffly, from the other side of the fence 
I'm a naturally skinny guy who spent most of my life trying to put weight on. (not fair i know, sorry)
While supporting my wife whos doing well with some weightloss, ive adopted her diet of healthy food. Virtually no chips, pies or mass produced meals, cakes, biscuits, crisps etc etc etc. All the muck we all normally eat.

While shes lost more weight than ever before....so have i 
I was happy to eventually get up to 11 and 1/2 stone...but i went back down to 10 and 1/2 stone in two months.

All it was, was good heathy food and excercise

Saying its easy, doing its hard, so well done Waffly.


----------



## Twenty Inch (28 Dec 2007)

wafflycat said:


> Ta, guys. 20", when you're well, stick to healthy eating & you'll soon get back on top of it. I weigh it - write in my food diary - then eat it.



I've done the food diary thing - it works for as long as I keep it up, but eventually I lose interest.

Back on the wagon - I've had porridge with banana for the last two mornings, instead of mince pies, and I feel better for it.

Chest is still killing me and I can't get to see the doctor until perhaps Monday, which is v. annoying. But little by little.


----------

